# Wool jokes



## Caroline

What do you get if you cross a cat and a ball of wool?

Mittens

What do you get if you cross a kangaroo with a ball of wool?

A wooly jumper


What do you get if you cross a sheep with an electricty pylon?

Nylon!


----------



## bev

BevGreat!


----------



## Steff

lmao  great


----------



## HOBIE

Caroline said:


> What do you get if you cross a cat and a ball of wool?
> 
> Mittens
> 
> What do you get if you cross a kangaroo with a ball of wool?
> 
> A wooly jumper
> 
> 
> What do you get if you cross a sheep with an electricty pylon?
> 
> Nylon!


Daft & good


----------



## chaoticcar

What happens when the lamb goes to the sales ?


Baagains

Sorry 
Carol


----------



## mikeyB

What do you get if you cross a ball of wool with a louse? 

Nitting.

What do you get if you cross a ball of wool with a lilo?

Dropped Stitch.


----------

